# Masdevallia herradurae blooming!



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Just wanted to share my first bloom of a miniature orchid. 

This is one of three mini orchids I received from Andy's Orchids back in September. 

Masdevallia herradurae


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

always reliable! Nice choice. Does yours smell like cinnamon?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

jason how well does this do in a viv? any tips on growing this in a viv? 



frogparty said:


> always reliable! Nice choice. Does yours smell like cinnamon?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

In my experience this is the best Masdevallia to grow in a viv. Tolerates the warmer temps, tolerates stagnant air, and is a reliable repeat bloomer. 

Dont let its roots get too soggy and itll do fine in a semi shaded location


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous plant, it certainly looks like it could earn a space in my next viv.....ah, but then, so do way too many other plants.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Lookin good. I just put mine from Andy's in a new viv. When I took it off the mount it came on it fell apart into three plants. That why I love ordering from Andys.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Very Nice....must add to my wish list


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Cinnamon eh? I came back home and, well, put my nose to my blossoms, but unfortunately did not notice any hints of cinnamon. 

Here's another one of my orchids that arrived blooming and is about to bloom once again: 

Haraella odorata


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Some clones don't smell.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

[/URL]

Here's one that I had in one of my older vivs, lost count at 50 blooms


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful Lance!

I am wondering if I should spray an orchid fertilizer on my mini orchids right now? They're not in a vivarium, and they're only getting DI water.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes. Weakly, weekly


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! Gave them some food today for the first time.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Thats an awesome flower!


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

I never used fertilizer on this orchid, only thing it got was frog poop, flies and RO water.


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love these guys still on my wish list.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

If you like this then youll also like herradurse v. Xanthina. Its almost exactly the same with bright yellow flowers.


----------

